# WISCONSIN Breeder



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I live near Marshfield and I do *not* include them on my list of breeders I would recommend. 

For a healthy puppy whose parents have all applicable health clearances, you are going to pay around $1200 in the central Wisconsin area.

I do recommend Ellen Hardin of Ariell Golden Retrievers, in Custer. She has great all-round Goldens and is highly respected. 

Drive a bit farther, and you have Nalyn's Goldens in Madison.

Towards Minnesota and you have Barb Wohlford, Kattwalk Goldens, who is expecting a litter very soon. Jane Doctor of Docmar Goldens, wonderful all-round dogs, is expecting a litter but I believe they may be sold. Worth checking, just to make sure.

In the Chicago area, Sandy from Argos Goldens is a great contact.

There are options with performance breeders as well-Maple Hlls, for example, and Webshire.


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

I do not know anything about that particular breeder. I would however recommend Dichi Goldens near Portage. And I agree with the previous poster that you will have to pay around 1200 for a pup from a reputable breeder with all health clearances.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you independently verified the clearances on both parents. If you have the registered names or numbers of the parents, you can post them here, if you would like help. There are a number of member who do a great job checking out clearances.

It appears from their website, that they are unfamiliar with some of the terminology associated with breeding and registering dog. Most reputable breeders, I know, do NOT charge for blankets from mom and siblings.

.....All of our dogs are sold as limited off-spring...the only way limited off-spring can be lifted is: when your puppy turns 2 you will need to have him/her OFA certified and have his/her eyes cleared and heart cleared by a vet and send me the paperwork. There is then a $700.00 fee at that time to get it lifted. There is a 2 year health guarentee on your puppy. 
We also offer blankets for sale that are kept with the mom and puppies have their smells on them. The blankets are available in different sizes and styles. 

I agree with the previous posters, you should expect to pay over $1000 for a well-bred golden, and they are worth every penny.​


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, the part about selling the blankets blew my mind. My puppies go home as a matter of course with a soft toy that has been with the litter for awhile.

As I said before, I do NOT recommend these people. There are much much better breeders out there.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

All of the suggestions made previously are spot on. Most reputable breeders, the ones that do clearances on both parents and stand behind their dogs usually have the puppies exposed to crates before they go home to their new families, so a blanket isn't really needed. I find it just silly that they would make you pay that!


----------



## La224 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Dichi Vs Nalyns*

Thank you so much for replying! I am brand new to the puppy/doggy world. I have not had a dog since I was probably about 11 years old (34 now). My family consists of my 11 year old son, and me. I am looking for a healthy, sweet, somewhat easy to train, loyal golden retriever puppy, who likes kids, and can put up with my son constantly having to touch and play with it. I have heard to get a golden from a reputable breeder with clearances on hips, elbows, heart, eyes, preferably 5 generations back. Will the breeder automatically show me this information? I have contacted Dichi Goldens, and Nalyn's Goldens, who both tell me they have upcoming litters they are taking deposits on. Between these two breeders, who would you recommend I go with (if I get the option). Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Both are reputable breeders. This will be a 10+ year relationship, so go with the one you are most comfortable with.

Most breeders will have the clearance information posted on their website, or will give you links to it. If they don't, just ask.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

La224 said:


> I am looking for a healthy, sweet, somewhat easy to train, loyal golden retriever puppy, who likes kids, and can put up with my son constantly having to touch and play with it. I have heard to get a golden from a reputable breeder with clearances on hips, elbows, heart, eyes, preferably 5 generations back. Will the breeder automatically show me this information? I have contacted Dichi Goldens, and Nalyn's Goldens, who both tell me they have upcoming litters they are taking deposits on. Between these two breeders, who would you recommend I go with (if I get the option). Thanks for your help!


I think you've got the right breed, if you're looking for trainability and temperament. Just remember, many breeds that are mouthy tend to be very bitey as pups (aka landsharks), so bear that in mind when considering its interaction with your child.

As far as "Will the breeder automatically show me this information?" This information ought to be available on offa.org and (probably) k9data.com. If it's not, then I'd definitely ask for it. The only reason I can imagine they wouldn't readily offer clearances up to you (or direct you to k9data or offa) is because they don't have them, or because the clearances expose troubling information.

There's an inverse relationship between how much I'd trust a breeder and how easy it is for me to obtain health clearances. The harder I have to work just to see clearances, the more leery I become.

If the bitch or sire has been bred before, you should be able to get references from owners of previous litters.

Honestly, I think that references are *very* helpful because you can really get a good idea of what your dog will probably be like when it gets older.

I'd definitely point you to http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html for a great reference on things to consider.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I paid $800.00 for my boy BaWaaJige from TopFlights Kennel in Wisconsin they are on the MN border. He is perfect easy to train was not mouthy as a pup has high drive but settles down nicely for therapy work. I highly recommend Susan as a breeder.


----------

